# Strombegrenzte Spannungsquelle 24V/150mA



## stoecklepator (5 August 2011)

Hallo,
für die Ansteuerung mehrerer 24V Gleichstrommotoren suche ich eine industrietaugliche strombegrenzte Spannungsversorgung. Da es ziemlich kleine Motoren sind, soll die Strombegrenzung bei 150mA liegen (eventuell einstellbar). Da ich mehrere Motoren pro Gerät habe, wäre es gut, wenn diese Spannungsquelle mehrkanalige wäre, also pro Motor ein separater Spannungsausgang. Wichtig dabei ist, dass der Ausgang bei Erreichen des Maximalstroms nicht abschaltet, sondern einfach den Maximalstrom liefert.

Eine Alternative dazu wäre ein Strombegrenzermodul, wenn möglich ebenfalls mehrkanalig. Da wir nicht die Kapazitäten zum Selberbauen(-löten) hier haben, suchen wir fertige Lösungen bzw. Bezugsquellen. 

Bauanleitungen und Schaltpläne habe ich schon reichlich bei Google gefunden, aber leider keine fertigen Lösungen :?

Für jeden Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das ein Problem darstellen würde.


----------



## Proxy (5 August 2011)

Kauf x Stück von 150mA Netzteilen??

150mA ist so gering da wüsste ich nichts passendes vielleicht sowas
http://www.beckhoff.si/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl2532.htm


----------



## stoecklepator (5 August 2011)

Hallo Proxi,
erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wir verwenden leider Siemens (hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen) und 1A ist leider zuviel. 

Ich weiss, 150mA ist schon fast eher Signalverarbeitung als Antriebstechnik, aber das macht es anscheinend kompliziert :sad:


----------



## Proxy (5 August 2011)

Stimmt die 150mA für Motoren sind schon sehr klein.

Was mir sonst noch einfallen würde wäre einen  Ausgangskarte von Siemens, die direkt den Motor schaltet wie z.B. die 6ES7322-1BP00-0AA0
Hat aber leider 300mA


----------



## stoecklepator (5 August 2011)

Selbt die 300mA sind noch zuviel. Wenn sich der maximale Strom parametrieren lassen würde, dann wäre das ideal, aber leider scheint es nicht zu gehen. Zumindest habe ich das nicht gefunden.

Ich glaube mit dem Problem sollte ich eher im Modellbauer oder Uhrmacherforum nachsehen ;-)


----------



## Sockenralf (5 August 2011)

Hallo,

wäre da nicht ein Diagnosemodul wie z. B. Sitop-Select das Richtige?


MfG


----------



## tnt369 (5 August 2011)

ein U/I Wandler (spannung=>strom) währe hier das richtige.
mir ist nur keiner mit diesen werten bekannt.
du gibst analog (als spannung) den gewünschten, maximalen
strom vor und der wandler steuert diesen strom an. sollte der
motor den strom nicht benötigen gibt der wandler eben die
maximale spannung aus (24v).
zum selberbauen kein großes problem.
was sind den für stückzahlen im spiel? evtl. lohnt sich das
fertigen zu lassen.
was zu beachten ist, der motor stellt i.d.r. eine induktive last dar.
darauf sollte der ausgang des wandler ausgelegt sein.


----------



## wee (5 August 2011)

Hi,

alternativ wäre es eventuell möglich DC/DC Wandler mit integrierter Strombegrenzung einzusetzen. Müsste man nur nen Hersteller für 24V/24V
und die 150mA dauerkurzschlussfest finden.

Gruß wee

EDIT: http://www.buerger-electronic.de/ew4-dcdc-wandler-weitbereich.php


----------



## Cassandra (5 August 2011)

Hallo stoecklepator,

  da hast du dir was vorgenommen. 

  Die Bastellösung hast du selbst verworfen,
  die Lösung von wee würde gehen, aber du musst immer noch basteln,
  halbfertig aber flexibel einstellbar wäre diese Stromquelle mit Dimmer – leider ohne Gehäuse,
  oder ganz bequem das Stecker-Netzteil das angeblich Kurzschluss und Überlastfest ist… 
  …alles ohne Garantie, dass es mit deinen Motörchern funktioniert! 

  Mein Favorit wäre das hier. Ein Kärtchen für 2 Motoren, Strombegrenzung flexibel einstellbar…  aber das hatten wir schon.

  Kannst du die Motoren vielleicht mit weniger Spannung (12V) versorgen, damit sie sich beim Blockieren nicht sofort tot heizen?
  Zusätzlich mit einer trägen Schmelzsicherung, die erst fällt, wenn der Motor länger blockiert ist?

  LG Cassandra


----------



## schichtelektriker (6 August 2011)

Hallo, 
von "Murr" gibt es 24V-Verteiler (4-Kanal) mit einstellbarer Strombegrenzung je Kanal. 
Die haben wir auch im Einsatz. 
Viele Grüsse Torsten


----------



## Lupo (7 August 2011)

@Schichtelektriker:
Funktionieren die Dinger nicht mehr wie eine Sicherung und schalten bei Überstrom ab ? Genau das war aber, so wie ich es hier herausgelesen habe, nicht gewünscht !


----------



## Chräshe (7 August 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo stoecklepator,

hoffentlich sind das keine so industrietauglichen Motoren wie die hier... 

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Generell kannst du dich mal bei [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maxonmotor und Faulhaber umsehen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der LSC ist ein 4-Q-DC Servoverstärker mit einstellbarem Ausgangsstrom von 0-2A. Kann sein, dass das sehr fummelig wird die 150mA einzustellen, sollte aber gehen.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Faulhaber hat da was ähnliches, aber dort wäre vermutlich der Klein-Servo mit integrierter Steuerung interessanter.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe[/FONT]


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 August 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]@Cräshe:
Der Unterschied zwischen den Motoren  hier und denen von [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maxonmotor ist aber doch eher marginal ... 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]Als Industrie-tauglich würde ich die (die ich davon kennenlernen durfte) jedenfalls absolut nicht bezeichnen (so mit einzelnen Drähten aus dem Motor und einem Injrementalgeber, der via Flachbandkabel bis zum Servoverstärker verbunden wird - sehr EMV-gerecht ...).

www.dunkermotoren.de wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## schichtelektriker (8 August 2011)

@Lupo, 
sorry! Wer lesen kann usw. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## stoecklepator (11 August 2011)

Erst einmal allen vielen Dank für die Beiträge.

Leider ist immer noch nichts Passendes dabei. Ich sollte vieleicht die Aufgabenstellung kurz beschreiben, damit die Problematik klarer ist:
Es geht um eine ganz einfache Nockensteuerung. Ein kleiner Elektromotor dreht über ein Kleingetriebe einen Nocken um 90°. Die Bewegung wird über Endschalter überwacht. Es kann vorkommen, dass ein Hindernis die Drehbewegung aufhält. Dieses wird zeitüberwacht über eine SPS erkannt und der Nocken dann in die Startposition zurückgefahren. Für diesen kleinen Zeitraum (ungefähr 5 Sekunden) sollte der Motorstrom die genannten 150mA nicht überschreiten, um das Motormoment zu begrenzen.

Es gibt für den verwendeten Maxonmotor entsprechende Ansteuerungen, doch sind diese recht teuer, da sie einen viel grösseren Funktionsumfang liefern, der aber für diesen Anwendungsfall nicht benötigt wird. Ähnlich wie die LSC Servoverstärker (trotzdem vielen Dank Cräshe[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]).

Ausserdem werden pro Einheit sechs Motoren benötigt, was die Sache sehr schnell sehr teuer macht, falls mit Servoverstärkern gearbeitet wird.


----------



## stoecklepator (11 August 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Der Hinweis von Wee könnte erfolgversprechend sein. Der DC/DC-Wandler von Bürger klingt vielversprechend. Werde den Weg mal verfolgen.


----------



## winnman (11 August 2011)

Schon mal an eine Rutschkupplung gedacht?

Ausserdem würde für diesen Fall eine Glühlampe als Strombegrenzer auch reichen.
So ca. 3W 24V, Motor sollte im Normalfall mit der geringfügig geringeren Spannung noch ausreichend Drehzahl / Drehmoment bekommen, Strom wird beim steckenbleiben sehr gut durch den Metallfaden begrenzt. 
Ist zwar keine wirklich saubere Lösung, Funktion sollte aber ausreichend gegeben sein.


----------

